# Harley:



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I know I've posted before, but I never put Harley in a good stack. Hopefully this is better. 
So what do you think of him? All honest opinions please. 

He is 2 years old, neutered. (I know, he is very skinny and lanky. It's because he was neutered at 6 months old.)
He's from a back yard breeder so I don't know exactly what lines he's from, but I think he has some ASL in him.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I do not know anything about how to do a critique on your boy, but I do know that he is very handsome.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I do not know anything about how to do a critique on your boy, but I do know that he is very handsome.


 Thanks!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Handsome dog. Looks fairly typical of American "pet" breeding (which is not meant as an insult). I'm not an expert in conformation, but I prefer the moderate angulation to the extreme show-dog look. You've got him at a good weight and he looks healthy and well-groomed.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Handsome dog. Looks fairly typical of American "pet" breeding (which is not meant as an insult). I'm not an expert in conformation, but I prefer the moderate angulation to the extreme show-dog look. You've got him at a good weight and he looks healthy and well-groomed.


 Thanks! I understand, that's just what he is. So does he have moderate angulation? Or was it the way I stacked him that gave him the show-dog look? And thanks again.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Thanks! I understand, that's just what he is. So does he have moderate angulation? Or was it the way I stacked him that gave him the show-dog look? And thanks again.


No, he doesn't have the "show-dog" look at all. He has moderate angulation.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Harley is very similar to my American pet line female. There's a ton of info in her critique thread. I think you can find some good stuff in there since Harley is very similar in conformation to my girl: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/173542-please-critique-pimg.html


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Freestep said:


> No, he doesn't have the "show-dog" look at all. He has moderate angulation.


 Great! Thanks!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

wildo said:


> Harley is very similar to my American pet line female. There's a ton of info in her critique thread. I think you can find some good stuff in there since Harley is very similar in conformation to my girl: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/173542-please-critique-pimg.html


 Thanks! I will do that.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Flat withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Sufficient angluation in front. You have the front legs a bit forward of where they should be. Upper arm needs to be much longer. Good angulation in rear. Good length of leg. Pasterns are a bit straight. The ground makes the feet hard to judge. His being neutered at a young age has left him lacking in secondary sex characteristics. I would also like to see richer color.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

id say he looks very handsome


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Flat withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Sufficient angluation in front. You have the front legs a bit forward of where they should be. Upper arm needs to be much longer. Good angulation in rear. Good length of leg. Pasterns are a bit straight. The ground makes the feet hard to judge. His being neutered at a young age has left him lacking in secondary sex characteristics. I would also like to see richer color.


at what age should a "pet" be neutered ? tks


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i am so far from an expert i shouldn't post, but i like his overall structure, lack of frog legs and proportions. looks like a great gsd to me.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> at what age should a "pet" be neutered ? tks


Vets want you to neuter your dog at 4-6 months usually, to cut back on bad behaviors. Sadly, I went along with this and Harley has many feminine qualities, and has lack of muscle development and bone development. This is what you get when you neuter your male dog this young. If I would have known then what I know now, I would have waited until he is 2-3 years old, so that he would be filled out. Just my opinion.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> i am so far from an expert i shouldn't post, but i like his overall structure, lack of frog legs and proportions. looks like a great gsd to me.


 Why, thank you!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Flat withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Sufficient angluation in front. You have the front legs a bit forward of where they should be. Upper arm needs to be much longer. Good angulation in rear. Good length of leg. Pasterns are a bit straight. The ground makes the feet hard to judge. His being neutered at a young age has left him lacking in secondary sex characteristics. I would also like to see richer color.


 Wow, I couldn't have asked for a better critique, thanks!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> id say he looks very handsome


 Thanks! (I think so too)


----------

